# The Boss's Buck........



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

192 3/8 ....Killed about 3:00 today. Still waiting for more info.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just noticed that DANG tongue hanging out!!! :headknock


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That's a bigun!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Look at that mass!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That buck is deserving of a hanging tongue pic. What a freakin stud!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Last I heard it was killed on a place about 2,000 acres somewhere in La Salle county. The buck was 7 yrs. old.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Another picture.............


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

wtc3 said:


> Just noticed that DANG tongue hanging out!!! :headknock


What Tongue???? All i see are HORNZ! Very Nice


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

192????? great buck but, ?????? who scored him?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice buck


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Tunakilla said:


> 192????? great buck but, ?????? who scored him?


Not sure but I'd be more than happy to find out for you. I bet if you give me a couple of days I can even get you the score sheet and the video of it being scored.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very very nice animal!!!!


----------



## Mr Yellowfin (Dec 18, 2005)

:brew:



here we go AGAIN!!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...7&tbnw=136&prev=/images?q=popcorn&gbv=2&hl=en


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

awesome... love la salle county and the red dirt.... mystic land down south there... great deer.



Tunakilla said:


> Don't get me wrong, hell of a deer, wouldn't hesitate a second on my end, but I just can't get past 180 on that deer. Unless there are crazy kickers that are unseen, no way that deer comes close to 192


what numbers are you coming up with? I see 26-27"+ main beams, spread is way out there too, and the mass is great... those tall racks are tricky looking at them. I believe his score.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Red dirt looks like La Salle County...super buck for sure.

TH


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That dude is wearing tree trunks!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Clint Leopold said:


> There goes your Christmas bonus!!!


HAH! Since I won't be able to afford to buy you anything........ have some green!


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

*Double Wow!*

Those antlers are unreal.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Helluva Big Buck!!! Congrats to ya..!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Tunakilla said:


> 192????? great buck but, ?????? who scored him?


 That is a lot of mass. He could be close to that.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

He's got it all!! Like the mass on them horns. LaSalle Co. has always had good deer along the river!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

buckbuddy said:


> He's got it all!! Like the mass on them horns. LaSalle Co. has always had good deer along the river!!


Is this what you call work, Selica? rs


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Tunakilla said:


> Don't get me wrong, hell of a deer, wouldn't hesitate a second on my end, but I just can't get past 180 on that deer. Unless there are crazy kickers that are unseen, no way that deer comes close to 192


LMAO.... :headknock.... i guess the opinions come free with the membership


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Super Nice buck!!!!


----------



## BingoHump (May 15, 2008)

Heck of a deer. I really appreciate the old days when deer were judged by size and character and no one felt like they had to add 10 inches to a " SCORE" to be accepted in todays hunting world.I am not saying that this deers score has been inflated or not. I just don't care what he scores and 90% of all deer hunters will never see a deer like this. Just my 2 cents. Again heck of a deer.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice deer!!!! SWEET.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

*Great Buck !!!*

Dude....Tell your Boss GREAT BUCK !!!!!!! We use the "Bert and Erny scoring system".

1. number of point X
2. width of rack +
3. weight

It's a whole lot easier........ We even keep a book !! It's a coloring book ....:spineyes: :spineyes:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

SaltWater_Warrior said:


> Dude....Tell your Boss GREAT BUCK !!!!!!! We use the "Bert and Erny scoring system".
> 
> 1. number of point X
> 2. width of rack +
> ...


Yep!!! 
Bert, "What'd" ya git" 
Ernie, "Buck, 10 point, 19" spread, 185 on the hoof"
Bert, "Man!! That's a great deer!"
Ernie, "Thanks buddy!"
:dance:


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

UPDATE:

Final measurement is 202 4/8"

Looks like he was just a little bigger than 180" after all.

http://www.loscazadores.com/contests/leaderboard.asp?contest_id=18


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Final measurement is 202 4/8"
> 
> ...


Wow, impressive!


----------



## whitetrash (May 23, 2006)

The popcorn is gone........ Congratulations on an awesome deer.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Dayum, we feed Lyssey & Eckels feed on our lease but I ain't seen no "hogs" like that. Beeautiful! :headknock


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

wtc3 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Final measurement is 202 4/8"
> 
> ...


Beat me to it...I saw it this morning on LC. That is an awesome buck! One of the things I've learned in my years of hunting, is that as hard as it is sometimes to field score a live deer, it's even harder to judge them from a picture. Great deer and congrats to your boss.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

nuff said....great deer


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, over 200.. that's a beast! I knew that rack was hard to judge on pic... not the ordinary sweeping curved beams and straight up points.. deceiving. Congrats to "El Jefe"

Now where's the score sheet? :rotfl: j/k


----------

